# Weird stuff that you think only you do.



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 4, 2012)

When I play Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, I like to say the dragon shouts out loud.

I also talk like a Nord sometimes, but only around my mom and my brother, who are used to me being weird.

I often wish I had a lightsaber, or at least a droid. 

I really like to talk in accents. Any accent. I particularly like German and Australian. Sometimes Italiano, which I usually do after playing Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.

I never walk around without socks, not even in my own house.

I'm obsessive about my feet. I can't sleep if they feel dry or gross. I wash and scrub them often, put lotion on them and cover them with socks before going to sleep. I also can't stand long nasty toenails, so I trim them and clean them very often. 

I also clean my fingernails obsessively. In general, I'm a clean freak when it comes to hygiene.

I can't sleep at night if I don't do my homework. 

I feel extremely uncomfortable talking to people I don't know, even cashiers, waiters/waitresses, so I usually get people to buy and order things for me. 

Now, your turn.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 4, 2012)

I chew my own tongue incessantly when I'm stressed or angry, and it makes the most bizarre sound, like wringing the exquisite juice out of giant eyeballs. It annoys every single person I know.

I do the Assassin's Creed thing, too, but I only say "requiescat in pace" (when Ezio is closes his victim's eyes). Immersion 'n' all that. . .

When I'm sneaking around in video-games, I tell my friends to "shh!". That's pretty weird.


----------



## Potty (Apr 4, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> When I play Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, I like to say the dragon shouts out loud.
> 
> I also talk like a Nord sometimes, but only around my mom and my brother, who are used to me being weird.
> 
> ...




.... Kelvara? Is that you?

I count 4 steps once I reach the pavement after crossing a road.


----------



## Cefor (Apr 4, 2012)

When I play Skyrim I have one character who sneaks and uses daggers, one who wears the heavy armour of the Legion and wields a sword, one who is versed in the art of Magic... and if any of these characters pick up a weapon/armour/item they wouldn't use, they sell it... sometimes I even go so far as to only allow the wearing of armour if I have the full set. This mainly applied in Oblivion, but if I have fur boots and gauntlets, but not the armour itself, they lie unused at the bottom of the pack. Iron _and_ steel? Pshaw! One or the other, please.

I tend to use accents a lot, especially when telling someone a story. Russian is fun, so is Scottish and Irish. My Aussie is horrible, so are most of my European and American accents... 

Books on my shelf have to be next to their sequels/prequels. If they get mixed up I feel _wrong._

I watch the boxed set of Friends DVDs over and over, generally starting season one the day after I finish ten... I can't count how many times I've watched through them.

I... almost said that I have to have sugar in my tea... but I realised that if I don't have sugar I don't always get a new one... so it's not totally true... and isn't that uncommon, either. Hmm.

There're probably many more things...


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 5, 2012)

I sing in my car, which I imagine a lot of people do, but I also imagine the music video I'm recording down to the camera angles I need to perform for and react accordingly. It's dangerous. I should probably stop.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 5, 2012)

I do drum sessions on my steering wheel... 
I cool off by sticking one foot out of the covers.
I have to spit in the sink before I brush my teeth.
I like orange juice and chocolate, chips and cottage cheese and poached eggs on asparagus.
I can listen to the GrooGrux King cd over and over for days and weeks, probably months.
I live in a chaotic mess, more or less.
I like to be at home. I like to be quiet. I don't like to answer the phone.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 5, 2012)

I like Slim Jims. I've never met anyone who eats them or admits to eating them -- although someone must -- because they sell millions of the things.



> I do drum sessions on my steering wheel...



Ha ha. I do that and I think lots of people do it.


----------



## Jeko (Apr 5, 2012)

I keep a roll of tape in my coat pocket at all times.

I always wear socks around the house, but when the weather is nice I usually go for a walk around the local park barefoot.

I never eat one skittle at a time.

I relate everything one of my friends does to him being a thief.


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 5, 2012)

I nerdrage over select sci-fi and high fantasy. Lots of people may do that, but I'm the only one where I live who does.


----------



## Alabastrine (Apr 5, 2012)

I would pick an action/horror movie over a chick flick 90% of the time
I play minecraft and SplinterCell
I only like the white/clear gummy bears
I find myself wondering if bags on the side of the road have body parts in them
I read sad stories and then get mad and cry
I have to have my bed sheets tucked in at the feet
I obsess over scenes in movies or shows where they don't shut a door or leave something open. It drives me nuts


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Whenever I'm at a restaurant, I find myself arranging everything so that it lines up or is at right angles with each other.  I also tear my soft drink lids to shreds and generally destroy everything destroyable if I'm done eat and am waiting for other people.  I've got busy hands. =/

I sing along to music in the car, but not like normal people.  I enjoy belting out the songs in a deep, opera-style baritone instead.  Note that that does not mean I'm actually decent at singing that way.

I'm sure I'll add to this list, but those are the two I remember right now.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 5, 2012)

I almost never wear socks around the house. If I do, I'm also wearing shoes.

I put my finger through the metal circle and twirl my keys, catching them, then letting them swing again after each revolution when I'm walking to the car.


----------



## elite (Apr 5, 2012)

Is is strange that I do almost everything mentioned here?

Except for this:



> I almost never wear socks around the house. If I do, I'm also wearing shoes.



Because I MUST be wearing socks 

Something not yet mentioned: I'm always talking with myself when I'm alone in a room, as if I was two people. I even disagree and argue with myself on a regular basis.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 5, 2012)

If my headphones break, I must dismantle them and remove the magnets. The magnets go on a handle on my desk.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 5, 2012)

I occasionally laugh when no one has said anything, and I black out and fall into the nearest wall or table when I get up out of a comfy chair. I also have random spasms when no one's around. Oh, and my head fills with buzzing and becomes light when I laugh too much, culminating in pins and needles in my arms.

But then, my lack of perfect sanity should already have been made clear by my choice of avatar and username.


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 5, 2012)

I drum to the song on my legs, chest, the book I'm reading or the table I'm sitting at, with my hands or feet. Especially the insanely complex stuff. But I can't play drums, only bass.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Got another one: when hanging up shirts, I try to make the shirt color match the hanger color.


----------



## wyf (Apr 6, 2012)

I do a lot of that stuff, especially singing in the car REALLY loud. When I cook, which i find really boring, i sometimes narrate over the top like i'm on a tv cookery show. 

I never wear socks, unless its really cold, then I wear big fluffy ones. I love being barefoot and love to walk on wet grass in bare feet.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 6, 2012)

I say, "suck 'em and you don't get your eyes water from cs gas, it's true." in a manc accent whilst shuffling around the house doing a loose-limbed dance. Some might get it, most won't.

Occasionally, I'll speak in a terrible South African accent, which started when they began putting microphones on cricket pitches and you could hear Graeme Smith shout things like "gret baowleng".

I have to stand up in the lounge when I watch City play. Cannot sit down and relax. I don't enjoy the matches at all, which makes you wonder why I bother watching them. 

I, too, do that thing that Kang said, about the car keys. I use my fob with the key folded in to launch the keys into the air and its weight always means the fob comes down first from whatever height I launch it to. Sometimes I get adventurous and launch it several feet into the air and imagine I'm taking a winning catch in a cricket match. I never drop them.

Playing air guitar whilst the kettle is boiling is another.

When Alan Sugar comes into the boardroom on The Apprentice, I do my best Sid James laugh. Seriously, try putting photos of those two next to each other. They're one and the same.


----------



## abuistrago (Apr 6, 2012)

I always, always, always wear socks. 
When eating pizza, I always eat the topping first, then the cheese and then the bread. 
Same thing with burgers, bread first, then meat, then bread. 
I hate sharing food. 
Everytime I'm listening to music by myself, I'm acting my own music videos. 
I have laugh attacks once in a while and lose my voice as a result.


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 6, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I never walk around without socks, not even in my own house.


I was like that (socks & moccasins), but Queensland is too hot so I must make do with sandals when indoors.  Of course I sometimes even put them on when walking in my bedroom.  I did go barefoot once to the kitchen (yeah daredevil me).



elite said:


> Something not yet mentioned: I'm always talking with myself when I'm alone in a room, as if I was two people. I even disagree and argue with myself on a regular basis.


Do you even have to make sure you're not doing it within other people's earshot?

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


InsanityStrickenWriter said:


> I occasionally laugh when no one has said anything.


It's a bit of a problem when somebody else is in the room at the time.



Gamer_2k4 said:


> Got another one: when hanging up shirts, I try to make the shirt color match the hanger color.


I only have one coat hanger colour, but when I hang up washing, I always try to get the same colour pegs for a type of clothing, such as blue for underwear, red for socks etc.[/FONT]


----------



## elite (Apr 6, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> Do you even have to make sure you're not doing it within other people's earshot?



Nope!


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

If it's sunny for one day, I'll wear flip-flops. I'll keep wearing the flip-flops and shorts for a couple of weeks after that sun finishes, even if it starts raining. It was sunny last week. I'm still wearing flip-flops and shorts everywhere now, even though it's pretty cold and yesterday it was raining quite bad.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 6, 2012)

I wear different color shoe laces on each shoe.

I like to watch DVD's with the subtitles on, because I find the experience closer to reading a novel.

I try to eat fast, in as few bites as possible, using water or liquid to accelerate the chewing process 

When walking around in public I visualize thought-bubbles floating above people's heads, and try to fill in the words for what they are thinking.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 6, 2012)

lol!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2012)

As soon as I get into the house, I have to immediately change into Pajama's. 

I'll laugh for no reason at all, just to get other's to laugh. (any kind of laugh. The crazier, and the more obnoxious the better. People really laugh with that.) 

I dance, anywhere and everywhere. At the mall in a store, standing in line at the Dr's office, walking down the sidewalk, while talking to people at work, or while sitting in my car listening to music. 

I like to make goofy faces at people. Again, to make them laugh. 

I always sneeze 4 to 5 times in a row. And these are no, small dainty sneezes. I'm loud and yell, "WAH-CHOO!" after I'm done for emphasis for how good it felt!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, and I also like to tease my sister's cat, by rubbing her fur in the opposite direction of the way it grows. (she looks at me like I'm crazy; it's funny.)

I'm always twirling, braiding, or just playing with my hair. 

My cards in my wallet have to be organised alphabetically. By credit card name, drivers license, heath card... ect... And my cash must all be facing the same way, paired with the same denomination as the bill behind it. 

If I find a penny on the ground, no matter how gross and dirty it is (excluding sitting in doggy poo, I suppose) I'll pick it up and make a wish.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 6, 2012)

> I always sneeze 4 to 5 times in a row. And these are no, small dainty sneezes. I'm loud and yell, "WAH-CHOO!" after I'm done for emphasis for how good it felt!



When I let a huge sneeze go, I follow it by shouting "Arsenal". Any guesses for the comedian I'm mimicking?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2012)

I am so involved thinking about what I am going to write I switch on my netbook and hit 'OK' without thinking to enter the password.

Oh, and when I sneeze I always sneeze eight times, but no idea who the comic is Bilston.


----------



## dale (Apr 6, 2012)

no matter how many times i watch them; the ending battle scenes of movies like "braveheart", "the last samurai", "the return of the king", and yes...
even "rocky II", more often than not, will have me pretending i have to use the bathroom....so as my wife doesn't see me weep like a girl.


----------



## Potty (Apr 6, 2012)

I like to sniff things. This has included:

A pair of ear muffs owned by an attractive work mate.
My grandma's orthopiedic slippers.
A gardening fork
A bag of mouldy dog poop I found in a skip (Interesting experience I wont repeat)
My mums cooking (Worse than the bag of poop)
A stain on the carpet, none the wiser to what caused it.
My belly button fluff.
The strange fungus I found growing in the footwell of my mini.
A bottle of pure amonia.
The pressure sore on the sole of a mans foot... first time I've ever thrown up after sniffing something.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sometimes, when I'm too lazy to get up and get something for myself, I try to move it with my mind.

It never works.


----------



## wyf (Apr 7, 2012)

Potty said:


> I like to sniff things.



Thats not weird. Not weird at all. 



Potty said:


> The pressure sore on the sole of a mans foot... first time I've ever thrown up after sniffing something.



I think you made a mistake. This is the things you think only you do thread, not the things nobody else would dream of doing thread.


----------



## blackiris212 (Apr 7, 2012)

Many times I think jokes in my head when I walk in the hallway. 

I hate talking to woman teachers; I’m more comfortable with male teachers. Even though I blush throughout the conversation, they have much more interesting things to say.

When I feel like crap I wear eyeliner thinking it would make me look less tired.

I like wearing furry socks, but the best part is taking them off with my feet in my bed.

I bite my lip all the time especially when I’m nervous

I can sit home all day in my bed watching Netflix, all day and all night.

I love starting new shows; I would stay up all night catching up.

I’d rather hang out with my brothers than my friends, some times.

I like heartbreaking romance stories 

Sometimes when I laugh it takes forever to stop

I can sleep all day 

I love the night

I’m ticklish everywhere

I like being a critique, especially about food and booksJ

When I cut my hair short, even if it looks good, I would miss long hair.

If I have long hair I would miss my short hair.

I love reading and learning but hate school

I’m curious about everything

It gets annoying even for me 

I eat more than my brothers 

I can’t stand people who believe they know everything when they don't 

I love baths.

When I read I hate being by anyone


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 7, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Sometimes, when I'm too lazy to get up and get something for myself, I try to move it with my mind.
> 
> It never works.


So far.


----------



## felix (Apr 7, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Sometimes, when I'm too lazy to get up and get something for myself, I try to move it with my mind.
> 
> It never works.



Finally, somebody else. 

I do it with the light switch after I've got into bed and forgotten to turn out the lights...


As for something that I think only I do; a lot of the time I don't sit in my desk chair, but crouch on the balls of my feet. Perched. Like a little bird.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 7, 2012)

I argue with people on the radio. Especially politicians and economists.

I enjoy looking at attractive females.

I discuss my writing with my dog.

I deliberately wear odd socks.

I hate opening letters.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 7, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> I enjoy looking at attractive females.



wrong thread.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 7, 2012)

I get really welled up in happy moments in Disney movies, and I have a slight obsession with Holocaust films.


----------



## blackiris212 (Apr 7, 2012)

I quote movies all the time
I memorize lines really easily


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 8, 2012)

Every time I walk out the door or get out of my car, I ask myself the question:  "I have pants on, right?"

So far, the answer's always been yes.


----------



## Daesu (Apr 8, 2012)

I try to avoid the sun. if i need to go somewhere, ill usually wait till its dark out.
If i see people i know in say a store or something, i usually try to avoid them.
Sometimes i get extremely anxious around people. its not really talking to people, i'm fine talking, but just walking past people on the street, or walking down a crowded hall is the worst. i don't know what it is, but my heart starts pounding, and i feel like everyone is staring at me.
And that concludes my list... for now.


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, the things we do when we're alone with no one to impress or at least not scare. I find myself saying things out loud more, but what I say and how I say it is ridiculous sometimes.

In my car, alone, I will say funny things I thought of or heard to see how they sound out loud. A lot of the time I'll laugh at myself just because I realize I'm rehearsing stupid lines.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiamat10 said:


> Every time I walk out the door or get out of my car, I ask myself the question:  "I have pants on, right?"
> 
> So far, the answer's always been yes.


 That's funny! I must've shown up at school in my underwear, pajamas, or even stark naked, at least a half a dozen times over the last forty-odd years. It's amazing, I mean, I always ask myself '_...and_ _how the heck could I not have noticed until I'm sitting here, already in class _?!' :icon_colors:

(And then i wake up.)


----------



## Alabastrine (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't sleep in the pitch dark
I fall down stairs...a lot
I cross myself even though I am not Catholic


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 9, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Sometimes, when I'm too lazy to get up and get something for myself, I try to move it with my mind.
> 
> It never works.



Yes, then 6 months later you must try again... just in case.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking back a lot of these are ritual responses to superstition, the particular rituals are personal, but the class is common.


----------



## LaughinJim (Apr 10, 2012)

I save even the tiniest amount of cooked food in containers that I have cleaned out to re-use.
I buy bananas in hopes that they will get overipe and soft so that I can bake banana bread but when it happens, I chuck them out and forget about the banana bread.
(eventually, the walnuts go bad and I have to throw them out too.)
I buy packages of the cheapest pens I can find and then get mad when they don't work very well.
I clean my back teeth far more thoroughly then my front teeth, so much so that more than one hygienist have made comments.
I borrow small stacks of library books and only read one of them before they are due.
I continually buy legal pads and composition books and leave them strewn about the house with only a few pages scribbled on. (I have lost many poems this way.)


----------



## raunch30 (Apr 10, 2012)

i drum on the nearest surfaces if i hear a good beat - even people, which doesnt always go down too well lol.

i am a total clean freak, even tho i live in complete chaos at home, but the dishes are always done and sometimes i shower twice a day.

i can also tuck my ear inside itself, a habit i started when i was a kid, in bed when my ears or face would get cold i would tuck them into each other, to keep warm lol.

accents aswell, apparently i do very good russian, french, spanish and irish - assassins creed is one of these games i do speak. but i used to always reverberate lines from games i were playing of the moment anyway, like when i first got a psx these included worms and abes oddyssey 

i walk around my home generally doing stuff as you do, but wearing my elec guitar around my neck, i take it everywhere except when i go to the toilet... obviously lol.

i pace obsessively when i am home, not just when i am trying to concentrate - if theres nothing to be busying myself with i can get really 'arsey' with myself, and inanimate objects which i may walk into (ofcourse in my weird brain, they just got in my way... like shoes i left in the floor, fridges, door handles and walls). i just have to keep busy with something, it's like i can't bear to keep still!!


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2012)

If I'm bored and anywhere near tweezers I will start plucking anything, even the tiny, blonde, innocent hairs on the backs of my hands.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2012)

When I'm working at home, I like to take conference calls in my boxer shorts.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 10, 2012)

My short hand for "thank you" is 10-Q.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2012)

Who wants to do disgustingly sweet or weird nicknames for your spouse or significant other? I'm not starting.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 10, 2012)

There is another class of stuff; stuff you thought was perfectly normal and that everybody did it, but when your friends found out they freaked out, and they now regard you as a strange and isolate individual.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2012)

Do tell...


----------



## wyf (Apr 10, 2012)

After you...


----------



## Jeko (Apr 11, 2012)

I am right-handed, but I hold my knife in my left.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

Cadence said:


> I am right-handed, but I hold my knife in my left.


 Hah, you're one of them, huh? It's like my cousin, he smashes his peas and potatos on the bottom side of his fork. Drives me bananas. It's like flipping a shovel upside-down to scoop up something. I always ask him if he pounds nails in with the handle, not the head. Then he hits me, hard, on the top of the head, with his spoon, every freakin' time...


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 11, 2012)

I just noticed this, but when I'm at rest in a chair, my left hand tends to rest on my crotch.


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 11, 2012)

KangTheMad said:


> I just noticed this, but when I'm at rest in a chair, my left hand tends to rest on my crotch.



I think that's  a normal guy thing.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 11, 2012)

Like a Fox said:


> I get really welled up in happy moments in Disney movies



For the past several months I've actually been purchasing Disney/Pixar movies to study their story structure, because I believe the writers really know what they're doing, better than most films.

When I do, I ask for a Gift Receipt to pretend that I'm not actually buying a children's movie for myself.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> For the past several months I've actually been purchasing Disney/Pixar movies to study their story structure, because I believe the writers really know what they're doing, better than most films.
> 
> When I do, I ask for a Gift Receipt to pretend that I'm not actually buying a children's movie for myself.



HA HA HA... ROFL!!! That's soooo funny. I wonder if guys do that in the "X-rated" stores too?


----------



## Terry D (Apr 11, 2012)

Sunny said:


> HA HA HA... ROFL!!! That's soooo funny. I wonder if guys do that in the "X-rated" stores too?



Only with the Disney porn . . .


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sunny said:


> HA HA HA... ROFL!!! That's soooo funny. I wonder if guys do that in the "X-rated" stores too?



Act like they're buying the movies for kids? Probably not.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2012)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> Act like they're buying the movies for kids? Probably not.



An embarassed guy will do anything... "yah, yah. Give me a gift receipt. Of course it's not for me. My awwwwe, my nephew just hit puberty. Yah, that's right!" looks around susupicously. Hoping no one from work walks in. 

Ha ha.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 11, 2012)

"Hi I'd like to buy this."

"Would you like a gift receipt?"

"Heck no! It's all for me, baby! I'm going to really GO TO TOWN on myself! Awww YYEAaahhh~"

*Looks at video* "Pixar's _Cars_?"

"... the girl Porsche is sexy. Shut up."


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 11, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> "... the girl Porsche is sexy. Shut up."



I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 11, 2012)

The way the guard on the train became the conductor, I don't want to be conducted, I want to be guarded.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol, when I was little I had a crush on grown up Simba from the Lion King.


----------

